# Prime facility going cheap!



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Pretend to run a recording studio "business" while owning a 10,000 sq. ft. home on 3.4 acres. 

Beautiful Rainy river flows right into astounding Lake of the Woods. 









100 ATWOOD AVE, Rainy River, Ontario, P0W1L0


3.4 Acres located at the Rainy River/Baudette border crossing with ample parking and easy access from Highway 11 or Water Street. Property has Septic Field approved by the Northwestern Health Unit, Municipal water, natural gas connection and 400 amp 3 Phase Electrical service. Structure on site...




kerrypasloski.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Location, location, location...

That same property if located in Southern Ontario....I don't know....$2,000,000.?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks to be in the middle of being finished. What was it supposed to be, a small hotel?


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Getting kind of a The Shining vibe, myself.


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

.


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Pretend to run a recording studio "business" while owning a 10,000 sq. ft. home on 3.4 acres.
> 
> Beautiful Rainy river flows right into astounding Lake of the Woods.
> 
> ...


yea and right beside you? A massive cemetery… upstream too 🤮🤢


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

GuitarTalk said:


> yea and right beside you? A massive cemetery… upstream too 🤮🤢


Well that's the end of that. I figured I could buy that place if I sold one of the parking spots in my condo that I don't use but I'll pass.


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Well that's the end of that. I figured I could buy that place if I sold one of the parking spots in my condo that I don't use but I'll pass.


Ill be your buyer’s agent, np


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

polyslax said:


> Getting kind of a The Shining vibe, myself.


Lots of pictures. The work looks kinda haphazard. Nothing another $200,000 couldn't fix up but who's gonna spend that kind of money there. Definitelly something wrong when you look at other prices in the area. 

I am going to look at a vacant lot in the area later, but curiousity is killing me, maybe have to check it out. if I see an axe, though, I'm outa there! 😜


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Municipality requires professional assessment prior to occupancy.

That's jumblese for "not built to code - condemned"


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

polyslax said:


> Getting kind of a The Shining vibe, myself.


It needs a lot of work. And all work and no play....










Plus, it's in Rainy River.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Municipality requires professional assessment prior to occupancy.
> 
> That's jumblese for "not built to code - condemned"


No doubt. 

What is the code on post & beam anyway? it has to be scribbled on with permanent marker and then covered up with drywall? 

As my son said: "Oh well it was fun fantasizing about it for five minutes."


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

190000$ for 3.5 acres, building or not, that seems like a pretty good price for the land, especially that close to the USA. I've been in houses here in Ottawa that were in worse condition than this. I wonder if there's mold...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

2N1305 said:


> 190000$ for 3.5 acres, building or not, that seems like a pretty good price for the land, especially that close to the USA. I've been in houses here in Ottawa that were in worse condition than this. I wonder if there's mold...


Same real estate guy that I will meet later this spring. A guy can't really bullshit in a town that small and get away with it. My curiosity increases...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I doubt if there're enough music students in that town to support me.

Damn it all to blazes.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Spent 15 years in that neck of the woods. Been to and travelled through Rainy River,Stratton, Emo numerous times,... it's a hard no in my opinion to start a business based on tourism in that area near Lake of the Woods as most people vacation at the north end of the lake. It would be doubly difficult when taking into account the impact Covid has had on the industry in the last couple of years. It is also 20km by boat down the Rainy River to access the Lake of the Woods.

As far as a recording studio,... It may be a hard sell to have enough acts to head that way when the bigger cities in the near northern Ontario, Manitoba and Minnesota areas all offer pro level recording facilities. One would have to invest some serious dollars into top level recording gear, Recording Engineers, Producers to compete. Recording studios are a risk at the best of times,... I speak from experience as I have been giving it a go for the last 20 years on various levels,... it can be a rollercoaster ride,... everyone wants to record,... but not everyone has the funds to do so and ya can't give it away for free, lol.

I can't even find this property on google maps as it shows in the advertisement pictures.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Midnight Rider 

Key word in the OP: "PRETEND" to run a studio. 

Seriously, this looks like someone's dream turned nightmare. 

There are some lots in Bergland I will check out (on the Little Grassy). Same real estate agent. Whadya think? Any thoughts on Bergland?? 

I grew up in Atikokan and have a camp there. Just looking at real estate, as I find the future of today's money somewhat "sketchy" to say the least.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

KapnKrunch said:


> @Midnight Rider
> 
> Key word in the OP: "PRETEND" to run a studio.
> 
> ...


Don't know anything about Bergland. Always a good move to invest in Terra firma,... turns that sketchy money into something tangible for sure. 

Hunted Moose once in the Crystal Lake area near Atikokan back in the mid-eighties,... phenomenal Moose numbers and success rate,... or at least it was back during that time. Did that Hwy.11 run from T-Bay to Kenora many times.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My buddy is a recording producer and we've talked about a remote recording studio and he says that business model is gone. Apparently some really amazing studios are defunct because nobody is booking a facility anymore.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

player99 said:


> My buddy is a recording producer and we've talked about a remote recording studio and he says that business model is gone. Apparently some really amazing studios are defunct because nobody is booking a facility anymore.


Yeah, as with so many other businesses Covid put the hurt on studio recording activity. There are a few remote studios that I know of still doing quite well but they have been in operation for 20+ years and have a solid reputation resulting in a steady flow of clientele. They are equipped with high end gear and very experienced engineers which makes it difficult for new remote studio start ups to compete with.

How do you make money operating a recording studio?,... own two, lol.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Midnight Rider said:


> Yeah, as with so many other businesses Covid put the hurt on studio recording activity. There are a few remote studios that I know of still doing quite well but they have been in operation for 20+ years and have a solid reputation resulting in a steady flow of clientele. They are equipped with high end gear and very experienced engineers which makes it difficult for new remote studio start ups to compete with.
> 
> How do you make money operating a recording studio?,... own two, lol.


What I got from my friend was the industry has changed so much. First there's very little money in it for the artists. Sure a lucky few are winning, but the majority put out a CD, and if they can cover the costs of making it on a shoestring budget they are lucky. Secondly the costs of DIY or low budget recording is way way down, and the quality is way way up.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

player99 said:


> What I got from my friend was the industry has changed so much. First there's very little money in it for the artists. Sure a lucky few are winning, but the majority put out a CD, and if they can cover the costs of making it on a shoestring budget they are lucky. Secondly the costs of DIY or low budget recording is way way down, and the quality is way way up.


Isn't that the truth. I got about 1200 dollars into equipment and if I actually had any skill, I could produce an album that one would never know didn't come out of a multi-million dollar studio. Unfortunately for me, I cannot purchase that skill. Maybe I can find some on GearHunter at L&M


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

player99 said:


> What I got from my friend was the industry has changed so much. First there's very little money in it for the artists. Sure a lucky few are winning, but the majority put out a CD, and if they can cover the costs of making it on a shoestring budget they are lucky. Secondly the costs of DIY or low budget recording is way way down, and the quality is way way up.


Yes, the industry has certainly taken on a new look in the past 25+ years. The corporate studios of 25+ years ago would send their A&R personnel to destinations where a band was causing a buzz in well known clubs. If the A&R representative thought the band had what it takes he or she would report back to the head studio brass and if they gave it the thumbs up a contract would be drawn up and signed,... usually with more favourable terms on the corporate studio side, lol.

Most of the contracts were for multiple albums to be produced,... and each band member would receive and advance of about $25,000 on average. Then they go into the studio to record with a record company producer and engineers with a cost of perhaps $250,000 which includes the tracking, mixing, mastering along with album design and marketing,...then a tour may ensue after the release of the record,... ching$,...ching$,...ching$.

Tour ends and the band asks the question,... "where is our share of the profits?". The studio brass replies with,..." oh,... didn't you read the entire contract and small print that stated you don't get paid until we recoup the entire costs of recording, mixing, mastering along with the expenses of the 8 month tour,... didn't you manager or entertainment lawyer explain this to you before signing?,... oh, what's that,... you didn't have an entertainment lawyer look at the contract before you signed."

So now the band must rely on selling enough records to cover the costs,... at least 500,000 to get out of the red. Back in the day the band would receive about 8 cents per album sold. Oh,... it's a racket all right but you know how the saying goes,... "you don't get something for nothing". Now, if the first record and tour don't generate enough revenue to have the band in the black the entire process is repeated,... and if the sales still don't generate enough to pay back the studio,... well, it's probably lights out for the group and they'll be out the door on the roadside flat broke. What's even worse is most bands sign over all rights of their songs to the studio without even knowing it,... this is why it is crucial a band has the strong representation of a trustworthy manager and entertainment lawyer right from the get-go.

Today it is a little different due to the wealth of information available to musicians about the structure of the music industry and the many books available to warn young naive artists about the potential sharks that swim in those waters,... ie. the book 'Hit Men' by Fredric Dannen.

And yes, todays young musicians also benefit from the explosion of digital technology which has made possible cost effective recording equipment for the average person interested in home recording. But even so one must be knowledgeable of how to use it to produce industry standard quality product. Not all home recording gear is of a quality to attain a professional level output and not every person using it has the skill level to produce a top quality recording even with high end gear,... but most importantly, the majority of home studio musicians *Are Not Mastering Engineers, *no matter how much they try to convince you otherwise,... and this is the most important final phase of any record. It takes very expensive dedicated analog and digital gear along with years of training and experience to achieve a level of expertise associated with a reputable Mastering Engineer who can put that magic polish on a professional stereo mix.

Today most bands should concentrate on learning about how the music industry functions,... the good,... the bad,... and the ugly. Also, it is a good idea to make a decent demo and sell them out of the trunk of your car at gigs,... it doesn't have to be top notch and it will help get you heard and your name circulating and perhaps create a buzz in the local music scene. If a group records on a small independent label and hits around the 10,000 tally in record sales and people are talking about their popularity what will then usually happen is an A&R person from a corporate record label will pay them a visit by attending some shows to see what's cooking with the live shows and audience.

If they like what they see there's a good chance a record deal is available and because the group has already proven themselves by way of selling 10,000+ records on their own the bargain power is much stronger when negotiating a record deal,... with the help of their trustworthy manager and entertainment lawyer that they previously invested in,... right?

At this point a band can be rest assured that if one commercial record company A&R representative pays them a visit,... there is most likely other A&R reps from their competitors that will do the same. The ball then officially becomes in the bands side of the court.

This is the new way of the music industry and has been for some time now. I remember back in the early 90's a friend of mine from Florida was good friends with members of the band in 'Sister Hazel'. During one of my visits to FLA during that time while visiting my brother my friend Chad & I hooked up and went to see a 'Sister Hazel' show. He introduced me to some group members and we talked about the music industry for a bit and how they were navigating through it in an attempt to reach their goals. At that time they were signed to an independent label which I believe was called Croakin' Poets and recorded a couple records. The first one did ok and the second one even better which I think sold well over 20,000 units. They played the majority of their shows at the collage scene and after the release of the second record it was Universal Records who checked them out and ultimately signed them to a record deal.

These guys lived it and breathed it day in and day out and took matters into their own hands during the initial stages of their careers in a way that attracted enough attention to have the big boys put them on the map,... and they were smart enough to know how the game was played.

The following song hit pretty high on the charts for them around the mid-90's. I believe the they are still active and releasing new material but interestingly enough they went back to their original independent label Croakin' Poets quite a few years ago.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Good opportunity for someone to start up a cult.
One would also have to invest in razor wire fencing to deter escape .. er, I mean trespassers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

player99 said:


> My buddy is a recording producer and we've talked about a remote recording studio and he says that business model is gone. Apparently some really amazing studios are defunct because nobody is booking a facility anymore.


Many of the little studios in my area have closed. I never really hung out my shingle as a studio session player, I was more interested in teaching and gigging, but there was one studio that was running full tilt 25-30 years ago that called me a lot (or more accurately, the producer types that booked it) for session work. That turned into referrals for more work. Another, through band connections, was a frequent stop, too. Neither is operating now. There was a studio in the KW area (Bloomingdale, maybe?) where I did a couple of dates. Nice facility in a converted bungalow as I recall, but too far from home to interest me. The last session work I did was with mobile units in people's homes. Less than ideal. All I do now is my own stuff at home, so I've been both collateral damage and the cause.


----------

